# Mit Wagoid 1.1 über Modbus auf Wago 750-841 zugreifen



## ChristophB (10 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich mit der Materie nicht so gut aus und habe mit meinen Kenntnissen mein Haus mit einer 750-841 automatisiert. Nun will ich mit Wagoid 1.1 (App für Android auf Nexus 7) auf meine Steuerung zugreifen. Leider ist über diese App nicht viel zu finden. Die Verbindung steht und schalten und anzeigen auf dem Pad funktioniert schonmal. Mit Wagoid kann ich einzelne Bits von Merkerwords über Modbus schreiben und lesen. Allerdings auf der CoDeSys Seite kann ich nur umständlich ganze MWs in BOOL umwandeln und umgekehrt. Ich suche jetzt eine Funktion, mit der ich ein ganzes MW in 16 Bit (BOOL) auflösen kann und 16 BOOL zu einem MW zusammenfassen kann. Oder macht es mehr Sinn, für jedes BOOL ein Word zu belegen?

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## DR2112_90 (20 Dezember 2012)

*WagoID 1.1*

Guten Morgen!

Nein, es ist prinzipiell nicht sinnvoll, für jedes Bit ein Wort zu nehmen. Ich selbst habe auch schon ein wenig mit der WagoID 1.1 gearbeitet. Ich habe wie folgt Parametriert:

WagoID für Taster:     MW16  Bit5
Codesys: ein Eingangsbaustein, %MX16.5

Dies bedeutet, jedes MW hat ja 2 x 8 Bits:  MW16 -> von %MX16.0   bis   %MX17.7


Ich hoffe ich konnte Ihnen helfen, falls es noch nicht zu spät ist ;-)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DR2112_90

Ps: Bei weiteren Fragen, einfach eine PN an mich.


----------



## ChristophB (20 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

 inzwischen habe ich selbst raus bekommen, dass ich ganz einfach mi MXx.y die Merker auch bitweise ansprechen kann. Allerdings geht MW16 bei mir bis MX16.15 . Ein Merkerwort hat ja 16 Bit.

Machst du mehr mit WagoID? Ich habe mittlerweile meine Visu größtenteils auf das Tablet portiert. Leider finde ich die Möglichkeiten noch etwas beschränkt und ein Designer auf dem PC wäre auch nicht schlecht. Bisher habe ich auch noch kein deutsches Forum gefunden wo man sich austauschen kann. Vielleicht finden sich ja mehrere Leute, die WagoID nutzen oder auf diese Möglichkeit aufmerksam gemacht werden. Jetzt habe ich ein Odys Next als Bedienpanel (und vieles mehr) an der Wand hängen wie ich es schon lange vorhatte, nur die Displays aus dem Industriebereich waren bisher unerschwinglich.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## DR2112_90 (20 Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte mich die Tage das erste mal mit WagoID versucht, aber habe momentan Probleme mit meinem Handy. Daher funktioniert es momentan nicht bei mir. Nun bin ich aber auf den "Spidercontrol Microbrowser" aufmerksam geworden. Dieser Browser ermöglicht es, die Webvisu von Codesys (Wago) auf einen Androidfähigen Gerät abzuspielen, obwohl kein Java vorhanden ist (für Android gibt es ja keine Java Version, wie dir vielleicht schon aufgefallen ist).

Der Nachteil ist, diese App kostet für Android Gerät um die 80 €, aber für Apple gibt es eine Light Version für 11 €. 
Der Vorteil dieser Variante ist halt, dass man eine Visu (wie du sagst) leichter am PC macht und dort kann man selbst Bilder einfügen wie man möchte!
Hattest du schon Probleme mit WagoID, dass du es nicht mehr öffnen konntest?


----------



## ChristophB (20 Dezember 2012)

Hey,

das Problem, daß sich WagoID nicht öffnen läßt hatte ich bisher nicht. Ich hatte Anfangs das Problem, daß sich das Display vom Handy nicht mehr selbstständig ausgeschaltet hatte, wenn Die App einmal geöffnet war. Deswegen habe ich die App wieder gelöscht und das Projekt erst mal zu den Akten gelegt. Auch war das Display recht klein für die grafische Erstellung der Elemente. Erst mit dem Nexus 7 habe ich dann das Projekt wieder aufgegriffen und habe auch rausgefunden, warum das Handy nicht mehr in den Standby ging. Hatte was mit den Benachrichtigungen zu tun. Diese Funktion ist aber in einer neueren Version jetzt deaktiviert, wenn keine Benachrichtigungen konfiguriert sind. Auf einem Tablet lassen sich die Elemente aber auch besser erstellen und positionieren. Das tolle daran ist, kopiere ich das Projekt auf das Odys Next (anderes Seitenverhältnis) oder aufs Handy wird alles entsprechend runter skaliert. Leider fehlen in der App die grafischen Möglichkeiten wie in der WebVisu. Mit den grafischen Button sieht es nicht so aufgeräumt aus wie ich es in der WebVisu habe.

Die 80 Euro für den Microbrowser ist natürlich schon eine Stange Geld. Der Nachteil an der Sache wäre auch, daß mobil immer die WebVisu geladen werden müßte, während bei WagoID alles auf dem Gerät vorhanden ist. So sieht es zurzeit aus. Den Hintergrund habe ich aus einem Screenshot aus der WebVisu erstellt.




Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## ChristophB (20 Dezember 2012)

Und so in der WebVisu:


----------



## DR2112_90 (22 Dezember 2012)

Das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus! Respekt, hast aber etwas länger an dieser Visu mit WagoID gesessen oder nicht...Gibt es nun die möglichkeit, diese Visu so abzuspeichern, damit ich diese mit einem anderen Handy wieder aufrufen kann oder muss ich die für jedes Gerät neu erstellen?

Fände es auch schön, wenn sich mehr Leute über solche Themen ausdiskutieren würden, aber ich glaube einfach, dass die Interesse an solch etwas noch sehr gering ist, und für viele das vom Geld her noch nicht möglich ist!

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auch versuchen, etwas in meinem Handy zu zaubern. Bis dahin Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## ChristophB (22 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

an der Visu habe ich immer Schrittweise gearbeitet. Sind dabei mehrere Stunden drauf gegangen. Ist eben auch fummelig, die Elemente auf dem recht kleinen Display mit dem Finger zu positionieren. Um diese auf ein anderes Gerät zu übertragen muß nur der Ordner "WAGOID_PROJET" kopiert werden. Wie weiter oben bereits geschrieben skaliert WagoID bei kleinerer Displayauflösung automatisch runter, wodurch sogar ein Anpassen wegfällt. Ich habe diese auf drei Geräten am laufen, auch gleichzeitig. Ob dieses Vorhaben bei anderen scheitert bin ich mir da gar nicht so sicher. Damals war das Interesse an einem Display größer und einige haben sich welche aus der Industrie geholt. Für mein Odys Next habe ich ca. 100 Euro bezahlt.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## kukuban (24 Januar 2013)

Hi, wenn du in der SPS MW10 angelegt hast, dann kannst du auch auf einzelne Bits per Modbus zugreifen, dann einfach per MX10.0 ...MX10.16 zugreifen. Probiermal auch die SCADAfeathery-App aus dem Play-Market, diese berechnet automatisch aus der Merker-Adresse entsprechenden Zuriff. Der Merker-Bereich ist als flacher Speicher per Modbus zugreifbar.


----------



## Meister Paul (25 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich baue gerade ein Haus und habe die Beleuchtung und Jalousien mit einer Wago 750-841 automatisiert. Jetzt möchte ich das ganze natürlich auch mit meinem Tablet (Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1) steuern und bin auf Wagoid 1.1 gestoßen. Habe die App dann installiert, bin der leider etwas dürftigen Anleitung gefolgt und bekomme nun das ganze irgendwie nicht zum laufen. 
Da ich noch ein ziemlicher Codesys Anfänger bin, weiß ich leider nicht ob und was ich noch in der Wago machen muss um die Kommunikation mit dem Tablet herzustellen.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen oder habt eine kleine Anleitung parat?

Viele Grüße
Meister Paul


----------



## kukuban (25 Januar 2013)

Versuch es mit SCADAfeathery, damit kannst du einen WAGO-Knoten automatisch einscannen und die einzelnen Ein/Ausgänge direkt darstellen ohne den Umweg über Modbus-Addressen. Bei CoDeSys musst du allerdings in diesem Fall bei den Klemmen die PA-Zuweisung auf Modbus setzen, sonst sind die Klemmen vom Feldbus aus nicht erreichbar. Wenn du über Merker (%M ...) gehst ist der letze Schritt nicht erforderlich, diese sind immer vom  Modbus erreichbar.


----------



## Meister Paul (26 Januar 2013)

Hey kukuban,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde es im laufe der nächsten Woche mal mit SCADAfeathery versuchen. Weiß aber nicht genau wann, da wir bei der Arbeit gerade Winterrevision haben und es dann Abends leider oft spät wird.

Gruß Meister Paul


----------



## alan1968 (18 März 2013)

Hello everybody, I am the developer of wagoid and HMIMM (commercial version multi-plc)
I was listening to your questions

here is the link for the commercial version optimized for ICS (Multi-thread for network request)

http://www.henneusealain.be/apk/HMI_Master_Modbus.apk

the website of app is in construct 

Alan


----------



## Benno (8 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

schaut doch mal auf www.benzkosystems.de . Hier könnt Ihr euch auch eine Wago-App für Android zum testen laden.


----------



## Maxwell (8 März 2014)

www.ingenieurjobs.li


----------



## bike (8 März 2014)

Ist hier Trödelmarkt? 
So viel sinn- und wertlose Werbung auf einem Fleck muss wirklich nicht sein.
Hier wird nach Hilfe oder Hinweise gefragt nicht nach Software, die sonst keiner braucht.


bike


----------



## ChristophB (8 März 2014)

Benno schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> schaut doch mal auf www.benzkosystems.de . Hier könnt Ihr euch auch eine Wago-App für Android zum testen laden.



Wozu soll die gut sein? Wurde gleich wieder gelöscht. Da ist mir die App WagoID 1000 mal lieber, auch wenn ich die Grafik dort separat pflegen muß, ist dort wenigstens eine Visualisierung im eigentlichen Sinn möglich.


----------

